# 45-F, glass bottom iwagumi



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

that rock you have in there is very cool
so the idea is different ,but i like it

maybe a moss ground , just a suggestion


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

Equipment list?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The only equipment on this tank is two ott-lites, 13w each 6700k bulbs.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I already like it. Great, unique idea. Can't wait to see how it pans out.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

well, I'll eat my words, that looks alot better than I first imagined when you said bare bottom iwagumi.

Get some white fun foam for a mat for the tank.

and move those riccia rocks on the left closer together.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, I've never seen a bare bottom planted tank  I didn't even realize that it was possible. The rock is great and in the perfect spot. Just add some other smaller stones to compliment it


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

if you used some other rocks besides slate you could make it look a little like this i would think


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

I absolutely love this tank! I have one on order right now. Such a unique shape. I really like your bare-bottom plans. How are you going to get the glosso/HM rooted?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i like it its a creative idea and all, but water circulation is a must. stagnant water is never good. and a thin (like 1cm thick) layer of sand would make this tank really look amazing.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Cool idea! The rock is awesome.

It'd be neat if you slid a photo of fish taken from above under the tank. That way it'd look like the hardscape was floating above the fish.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! I got a call from my roommate today (as i'm out of town), and he said so far none of my tanks have experienced any algae. Which undoubtedly means that to the casual observer there is no bad algae but probably to the person who stares at the tank incessantly's eye there is probably algae budding up among leaves or whatnot.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Just don't be surprised if you come home to find that your roommate added green army men toy soldiers to the tank so as to reenact the Battle of Iwo Jima on a planted tank scale.


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

a new and fresh idea. good for you. can't wait to see more of it. I might adapt the idea for my hospital/secondary low tech tank.

James


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

It's a really nice idea but c'mon. You'd need a single 3l bag of aquaoil, a pot of E. Parva and a £3 bag of pool filter sand to turn this into something really s%&t hot!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

*chants "Up-date! Up-date!*


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, haha, I left this tank in Texas since I didn't have enough money to add it to the shipping list of boxes.


----------

